# Annoying crop tool problem



## jerry12953 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm trying to crop an image to 91:61 proportions (1.492:1), but it automatically defaults to 1.5:1.

This seems strange. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 8, 2014)

It is possible that the crop tool is not designed for accuracy to several decimal points.

Tony Jay


----------



## jerry12953 (Oct 8, 2014)

It'll do 1.414:1 - A3!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2014)

Most cameras have a natural aspect ratio that is close to 1.5:1.  So close in fact that this is considered the standard even when the actual pixel counts are not exact.  Perhaps LR as been programmed to default to 1.5:1 when the calculated value gets that close.  In any event, you are correct.  You can set a custom values of 1.483:1 but if you go above 1.483, LR rounds to 1.5 The same thing happens if I approach 5X7 (1.4:1).  I would suggest that you report this to Adobe as a bug.


----------



## jerry12953 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks very much for the detailed explanation.

I'd be happy to report it as a bug but how do I go about that?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 8, 2014)

jerry12953 said:


> Thanks very much for the detailed explanation.
> 
> I'd be happy to report it as a bug but how do I go about that?


The Link to Adobe is above at the menu on the top of this page   Or here:
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family


----------



## jerry12953 (Oct 8, 2014)

Done.


----------

